# Throwing Mice after Dark



## Marko Berg (Oct 4, 2017)

Just tied


----------



## Marko Berg (Oct 4, 2017)

DryFly said:


> I took one of my favorite low profile mouse patterns and tied one with the hook point up. It tied OK and looks good but I'm not sure how it will land on the water. Normally the hook bend and point is heavier and lands point down. White foam is for flotation and adds some viability in the dark so I can locate my fly.
> View attachment 244358
> View attachment 244359
> ill need to do some field (water) testing.


Keep us posted on how the hook point up mouse works out


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Last time I tried mousing I ended up catching smallies and pike. Might have been in the wrong water. LOL


----------

